
Messaging done right - mmvvaa
https://dklo.co/
======
feistypharit
Unfortunately, it never loads for me. Just shows the loading bar animation
over and over.

~~~
Dikalo
What browser are you using ? Are you on mobile ? Dikalo does not not work on
web mobile.

